# Tourentreff Werra-Meißner-Kreis Eschwege



## Nordhesse88 (26. Juni 2013)

Hallo wie gehts,

bin auf der Suche nach ein paar Fahrern die Lust haben ambitioniert mitzubiken. Wir sind bisher eine kleine Gruppe 2 Leute im Alter von (25 Jahren) und würden gerne größer werden und mit noch mehr Leuten touren in eurer Gegend und damit ihr von unserer Gegend mal was sehen könnt auch gern bei uns. 

Wer kommt aus Eschwege und Umgebung, gern auch Kassel oder andere Gebiete in Nordhessen. 

Meldet euch


----------

